# Home schooling tutor



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

I receive a lot of question with regards to my homeschooling kids. I have children in grade 3,4 and 8. We move to Singapore about 4 years ago, since then my children have been home school. Only late last year did my sons both in grade 4 & 8 goes to australian international school. We had a home school tutor from the very first start until now. Our homeschool tutor assist my children with their studies. She have experience in teaching IB to international student. She could also teach using montessori method.

She can be contacted at 81526854. Do inform her that I recommend you to her when u call her.


----------

